# Just got done with a Upper GI scope



## Koz (Aug 7, 2012)

I just got done with a Upper GI scope and my head hurts no matter what i do. What can i do to get rid of this headache or migrane whatever it is.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Not sure why you have a headache. Make sure you are well hydrated and make sure you have eaten well. Take something OTC for the headache.. Excedrin or Advil or Tylenol. If you have some Tiger Balm in the house... that would help too.(Here's the Wiki on the Tiger Balm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_Balm )


----------



## Koz (Aug 7, 2012)

For other suggestions: this was the first time i was exposed to the drugs they used and i dont rememeber much of yesterday and i couldnt even remember my girlfriend's name or who she was.


----------

